# Wattage



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey folks

I'm using a couple of full range (80 - 13K Hz) 1" drivers for mid/highs. They are rated at 30 watts full range, but I'm crossing them over at 800 Hz. Any guesses what they could take for power in the restricted frequency range?


----------

